# it can download only 2kb



## sowanted (Jun 26, 2010)

i try to download 250mb file but it cant i am thinking it is about ipfw?


```
fetch [url]http://k*********.com/******.tar.gz[/url]
*****.tar.gz                               100% of 2046  B   20 MBps
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 26, 2010)

It could be, that there is JS script that will redirect to link to download file.
In this case fetch will only download index file (or something like that)

download with browser


----------



## sowanted (Jun 26, 2010)

i can download with browser and i try download another freebsd server i can download
but i cant fetch the file this server.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 26, 2010)

hmm, show your firewall rules.... [maybe really it's the case, but I doubt]


----------



## sowanted (Jun 26, 2010)

i cant find my rules , it isnt in /usr/local/etc/


----------



## sowanted (Jun 26, 2010)

sorry i saw problem this is true error : 


```
fetch: [url]http://*****.com/****.rar:[/url] size of remote file is not known
****.rar                                            2031  B   20 MBps
```


----------

